# anyone heard of this breeder



## mikeb

I saw a breeder website. Prairiwind Havanese, it was a very nice website and seems like a good breeder. Just trying to make a list of good breeders to contact at some point and wondered if anyone knew anything about this one. (hope I'm posting this in the right place... if not I'm sorry).


----------



## AgilityHav

I dont know them personally, but I know them through reputation, I would say that they would be a good breeder to get a puppy from. Again, I would do more research, but they have been in the breed for a long time, and seem to do all the proper health testing.


----------



## Beamer

Mike, where about do you live again?? I forget! I think there are a few people on this forum with havs from that breeder.

Ryan


----------



## hedygs

Ryan I believe Mike is in Michigan.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yup, my first Hav is from her. Looking back now, I wouldn't do it again. I bought her sight unseen, she flew to me on an airplane and came to me sick. (she had dual ear infections, coccidia and giardia sp?) I think the plane ride really traumatized her, as she had/has horrible seperation anxiety. But it's hard to say if that's just who she is, seeing as I never got to see her personality prior to her being sent to me. I know Linda is a big show-person, and didn't really want to give me, a "pet" person, any extra time or attention. She doesn't have the nicest bedside manner- I barely got my questions answered when I would email her, and she never sent me updated pics of the pup as she grew. Yes, tons of red flags there, but this was more than 5 years ago, and I didn't know any better. Maybe she has changed since then, I don't know. I do know that we love our Daisy like crazy. She is smart and adorable, and has been healthy. She turned 5 last winter.
Let me know if you have any other questions-


----------



## BeverlyA

Mike,

I have met her a few times as she shows in my area. I do not know anything about her breeding program or how she has things set up but as far as her own personality goes, I feel that she is very business like. I have seen some really nice looking dogs from her kennel, but I don't think you would get a really "friendly" experience with her, especially if you are buying a pet, if that is something that is important to you. 
The last show I was at, a professional handler that she uses gave me the impression she might not be going out to show much any more.

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo

Mike, if you are in Mich you might want to try Ambler Havanese. Just a thought.
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom

Didn't Geri get both of her boys from Prairiewind? I think she's said similar things about her "bedside" manner, meanwhile I know she wouldn't trade her boys for the world. I guess it just really matters what you want from your breeder after the puppy is with you, e.g. do you want to have a "friendly" relationship after-exchanging updates, etc.

I absolutely appreciate and respect my dog's breeder, but I would actually do even a better job choosing a breeder who could possibly become my friend and advisor with a puppy, mainly from information I've gathered here. Honestly, that doesn't mean your dog will not be healthy or happy or wonderful or the right dog for you, it is just a personal choice.


----------



## ama0722

I also stress find a breeder that can be your friend- it is priceless. It may take you longer to sort through the best personality you personally mesh with. But these are special little guys. I learn something every time I talk with my breeder


----------



## trueblue

I think both Geri and Tammy got pups from Prairiwind. They could tell you much more than I could.


----------



## lfung5

I was looking at one of her pups a couple years ago. It was between Scudder and her pup. I went with Mr. Scuds. I'm glad I did, because he has the best personality! I know several people that got pups from her and they are very happy. I don't think she is the warm and fuzzy type, but she does do all the health testing and shows her dogs. I think her dogs are pretty.


----------



## pjewel

Well Linda certainly is not warm and fuzzy, but based upon my experience her puppies are. Both my boys came from her and I wouldn't hesitate to get another dog from her. She has some beautiful havs and as for personality, I couldn't expect better.


----------



## Harry the Happy Havanese

*Harry Came from Prariewinds*

Our dog came from Linda. He is a fantastic dog. He arrived in a kennel with food and water, all of his papers, health check and even some extra food. We got him at 10 weeks old. He was delayed a couple of weeks because of bad weather in South Dakota. He was perfectly healthy and I had him checked out by the vet a couple of days after he arrived. Linda is pretty busy from my experience. She shows dogs and sometimes doesn't respond immediately, but this is understandable in my opinion. She was very helpful when we decided to get our little guy from her.

I saw one of her dogs by happenstance and contacted Linda. (This was the only contact I had, I briefly saw this dog and remembered Prairiewinds Havanese so I looked her up on the internet.) We were able to get in touch with the owner of the dog I spotted on the street and corresponded by e-mail. They had a very positive experience with Linda and their dog. I have since met a couple of additional dogs from Linda. They are all very nice and have very good temperaments.

Our guy is one year old and we just drove across the country with him. He is doing great and I just had him checked out by the vet. The vet said he was perfectly healthy and is in great shape. (He has had all his shots and vaccinations and was just in for a "check up.") I am sure there are other great breeders of Havanese. I am sure it is possible to have a bad experience with just about anyone. I have only been here on this site for a short time and all these dogs look great, but I would not hesitate getting another dog from Prairiewinds.

Linda sent photos of Harry while he was a newborn and every week or so until we got him. She really did do everything she could to make this a positive experience for us and for our dog. He even knew his name when I picked him up! She wanted to know his name ahead of time and taught him this before we got him. He is a very intelligent dog. I had him pretty much house trained (to go on a pad) in three days. He learned sit, stay and come in just a day or two each. He sometimes is kinda stubborn now and won't respond just to tick me off....., but he knows his commands.

I have attached a photo of Harry taken a day or so after he arrived. (This is pretty much how he looked "right out of the box".) I picked him up from the airport and he was excited to see me even though he didn't know who I was. He became attached to me right away and has had no problems other than being a little spoiled.......


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute is that Harry?:kiss::kiss:


----------



## lfung5

He's a cutie!


----------



## pjewel

Harry's adorable. Who are his parents?


----------



## Harry the Happy Havanese

Harry's Mom is Prairiewind's Playing With Fire (her parents are Ch. Forgate's Pandemonium of LP and Ch. Pryde's Forestlane Roberta) and his Dad is Ch. Prairiewind's Cuban Paramour (his parents are Ch. Prairiewind's Ruff N Ready and Ch. Prairiewind Shelley's Lacey). Six of his eight great grandparents are also champions.

We wanted a black dog with some white on him. Harry is Black with a little dark brown sheen on his back and around his mouth and he has a white chest and some white around a couple of his paws. We also wanted a "Type A" dog, a little guy with a little bit of attitude. We got exactly what we wanted.eace:


----------



## Dana

I can't help you on that breeder but I wonder about another breeder Gloria Janes in Ohio.
Can anyone help me with that one?

Dana


----------



## juliav

Dana said:


> I can't help you on that breeder but I wonder about another breeder Gloria Janes in Ohio.
> Can anyone help me with that one?
> 
> Dana


Is she the one that goes by the name Glojan Havanese and breeds Havanese, Bichons and Miniature Schnauzers???? I think someone mentioned that she also advertises on puppyfind.com. If she is the one, I would run. She has Havanese for $2,000 (which is what you expect to pay for a pup that comes from show and health tested parents) and chocolate Havanese for $3,000. Most reputable Havanese breeders to charge more for a specific color. From what I remember she doesn't test her Havanese and wasn't showing them either, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dana

Thanks for responding. Yes, Glojan does ask a big price. What any other tests I should ask about besides Cerf and OFA. It is so hard to trust someone over the internet.

Dana


----------



## pjewel

Harry the Happy Havanese said:


> Harry's Mom is Prairiewind's Playing With Fire (her parents are Ch. Forgate's Pandemonium of LP and Ch. Pryde's Forestlane Roberta) and his Dad is Ch. Prairiewind's Cuban Paramour (his parents are Ch. Prairiewind's Ruff N Ready and Ch. Prairiewind Shelley's Lacey). Six of his eight great grandparents are also champions.
> 
> We wanted a black dog with some white on him. Harry is Black with a little dark brown sheen on his back and around his mouth and he has a white chest and some white around a couple of his paws. We also wanted a "Type A" dog, a little guy with a little bit of attitude. We got exactly what we wanted.eace:


Milo and Harry are related. Milo's sire is Ruff N Ready. His dam is Dakota Rose.


----------



## Havtahava

Dana said:


> Thanks for responding. Yes, Glojan does ask a big price. What any other tests I should ask about besides Cerf and OFA. It is so hard to trust someone over the internet.
> 
> Dana


OFA isn't a test. It is a database (offa.org) for storing the results of tests that have been done. The tests you can find there are BAER (hearing), CERF (eyes), patellas, cardiac, hips, elbows, thyroid and a couple of others.


----------



## irnfit

Geri, Kodi's grandsire is Ch Forsgate Pandemonium LP too. So he is related to your guys.


----------



## Harry the Happy Havanese

*Family Reunion?*

Geri & Michele:

That is great. We might have to get the three together for a little "family reunion" one day.

We just dropped off Harry at my mother in laws in Pennsylvania for a couple of weeks as we move into our condo. (hopefully this week)

It is nice to see Harry's relatives looking sooooooo good!


----------



## Esplendor havanese

*Prairiwind Havanese*

I see that there have already been a lot of posts on this topic. I want to go on re ord as saying Prairiwind has been in business for 30 years, previously as Shelly's. Someone in CA stole the kennel name so the new name is Prairiwind. 
To his elf you that have experienced bad bedside manners, I personally know Linda, and she does everything including a swer tons of emails by herself. She is not rude, she is tired. Her dogs are magnificent.mtake a look at her champions page and the number of health tested dogs she has won acclaim with. We don't always know everyone's circumstances but I can tell you her home is spotless, and so is her care for her dgs bitches and pups. One bad review can stop a persons business, so be careful what you Say. Other breeders Re on this forum with anonymous names and they slam other breeders. You can email me anytime and I will,give you a 100% honest answer.


----------



## misstray

You realize this thread is 3 years old, right?


----------



## Esplendor havanese

*Review of prairiwind*

Yes, you do realize this pops up ( the negative review) on google search right under the p w site??since its so old why don't we delete the thread?


----------



## misstray

I pointed out that the thread was 3 years old because when people resurrect old threads, people start responding to the original poster thinking they are helping and not realizing that the thread is ancient history. I know I always feel like an idiot when I spend time crafting a nice response to a thread, not noticing that the thread is a very old one.

Also, people are allowed to share their experiences both good and bad. 

I personally read this thread in its entirety and what I got out of it was that the breeder in question was in all probability a very good breeder who does all the right things and produces some great pups, but may not be a super people person. It seems like mostly a positive thread to me.


----------



## davetgabby

Esplendor havanese said:


> Yes, you do realize this pops up ( the negative review) on google search right under the p w site??since its so old why don't we delete the thread?


You've stated your views and so have others. Rereading them , they seem civil . If you wanted to avoid the negative ones , why resurrect this three year old thread. If anything needed to be deleted, it would have been by our moderators ages ago. Geri our one moderator made comments on this thread and nothing seemed inappropriate back then , and in my opinion , there's nothing that should be censored now.


----------



## Esplendor havanese

Though this is three years old it is current news all by itself because it pops up on a google search with the kennel name in it. Net readers see the negative immediately. Few will read the zillion pages the thread produced. I thought it was current because of its web placement. That is all.


----------



## krandall

Esplendor havanese said:


> Though this is three years old it is current news all by itself because it pops up on a google search with the kennel name in it. Net readers see the negative immediately. Few will read the zillion pages the thread produced. I thought it was current because of its web placement. That is all.


Linda has posted here on the forum since those original questions and comments, has made positive contributions here and there are a number of forum members with her puppies here to defend her if necessary. If she hasn't asked to have something removed, I'm not sure why it's anyone else's business.


----------



## davetgabby

right on Karen. Unfortunately it's not this site's responsibility as to what appears on search engines. Only to abide by the rules set forth for this site. It is well monitored and like I said ,if something was inappropriate , it would have been removed by now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Esplendor, You are showing you are very sensitive to this thread and your loyality to the person who has trusted you with some wonderful showdogs, maybe even your main breeding foundation is commendable. If you keep looking through the threads ( let me warn you it can be a time suck) you will find that Linda is capable and has taken up for herself when she has found it necessary. Her dogs speak of her abilities to choose and show her dogs to championship, as well as offering some nice compation pets and a willingness to take gambles and give newcomers a chance to throw their hat into the ring. Often the business end of breeding is forgotton, but breeding and showing is a business no matter if you make a profit, break even, or lose money, a review like this (it really is a mixed review) in this day and age happens and is the price of doing business.

There are several people on this forum that have more then one of her dogs and are very happy. What ever is written on the internet can pop up at anytime, often it has to do with search function, just as when you type in Havanese Forum you get breeding sites also.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion

Even if the thread WAS deleted, I believe a cached copy would still be available, so it's moot.


----------



## pjewel

You're preaching to the choir here. I have to agree, why resurrect a very old thread if your goal is to stand up for a breeder you appreciate here. All three of my babies come from Linda, as do many others on the forum. We've even been able to place one of Linda's special needs puppies to a loving forum member.


----------



## bellasmom

I am a member here and want to simply state that based on my personal experience (I purchased a puppy as a pet from Prairiwind) I would never recommend Priairiwind to anyone nor would I ever purchase another puppy from Linda Wanamaker. Bedside manner aside, my puppy developed a genetic disease and required an extremely expensive surgery to be able to walk on all 4 legs again. Yes, I suppose that could happen to any breeder and I am not blaming the breeder for the disease but I would expect that a reputable breeder, especially one with a lot of experience, would offer support and stand behind her puppy, which was definitely not the case in my situation.

I will not start a new thread about this as I did not come on here to "breeder bash" or complain and will not post details of my experience for that reason, but I feel that in good conscience I should respond to this post since the OP specifically asked about Prairiwind as a breeder and others will look here for guidance as I did when I originally chose to purchase a Havanese puppy.

That being said, I hope you found a wonderful breeder (because there are plenty out there!) and purchased a Havanese puppy because they are awesome!! Everyone should love a Hav!


----------



## Pixiesmom

I'm so sorry your puppy had to have extensive surgery on all four legs! That must have been really hard on both of you. I hope she (or he) is doing great now.


----------

